# Terminator 5: Avatar-Autorin soll der Story um Skynet neues Leben einhauchen



## FrankMoers (20. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Terminator 5: Avatar-Autorin soll der Story um Skynet neues Leben einhauchen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Terminator 5: Avatar-Autorin soll der Story um Skynet neues Leben einhauchen


----------



## Wamboland (20. Januar 2013)

Also wird man dann das Drehbuch von Tarzan statt Pocahontas verwenden? ^^


----------



## svd (20. Januar 2013)

Optisch und akustisch war Avatar toll. An der Besetzung kann ich auch nicht meckern (sehr gute Zoe Saldana als Neytiri).
Die Geschichte... nun, sie ist gut erzählt worden. Aber der "geläuterte Seitenwechsler" ist wahrlich kein Novum gewesen.

Aber nach dem "Aufstand" und der "Erlösung" kann es ja nur aufwärts gehen. (Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.)


----------



## JeremyClarkson (23. Januar 2013)

Na toll. Die in Avatar erzählte Geschichte war ja auch sowas von beeindruckend, innovativ und neu und nicht etwa ein billiger Abklatsch von Winetou und Old Shatterhand im Weltraum. Pff.

Wenn man sich doch bloss mal trauen würde, tatsächlich die Zukunft mit in die Geschichte einzubeziehen, anstatt ständig nur Zeitreisen zu verwursten. Irgendwann ist es auch mal gut mit krampfhaften Fortsetzungen. Teil 3 war meiner Meinung nach durchaus in Ordnung und Teil 4 kann man sich insofern schön reden, als dass die Beziehnung zwischen John Connor und den Maschinen nochmal beleuchtet wurde. Aber die Ausrede ist schon etwas schwächlich.
Wer auch immer die Story zu dem fünften Teil niederschreibt, er (oder sie) möge bitte dafür sorgen, dass es ein Ende gibt, das so richtig reinhaut! Traut euch!


----------

